# tagged fish...



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Caught an NC (yellow tag) tagged fish. Wrote down the number and the measurements. Anybody know where to report and find out information on the fish?


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

depending on type of fish


http://www.ncfisheries.net/recreational/taggedfish.html


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah I called it in...But just hoping there was something were you could know immediatley


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Post the number.

Alot of us that tag them talk to other guys that tag and may be able to find out.

If you talk to Carol Etheridge at DMF in Wanchese she can most likely tell you who tagged it. Carol is the person who sends out the tags and collects the data.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

D82861 
45.5 Inches
27 Girth
Caught 10/04/2010 @ 5:30 am


----------



## tackle42 (Mar 23, 2010)

Jeb let us know when u find out where/when it was last caught... Pretty cool


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I had some D50's. Now all mine are D80---

I havnt had any come back yet in four years of tagging.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

I think the state of Va and NC needs to come up with some other type of tag. 

As many that have been tagged over the years and the lack of returns, something is not right with these dart type tags. 

Would be nice to see more data on these fish.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

WILSON said:


> I think the state of Va and NC needs to come up with some other type of tag.
> 
> As many that have been tagged over the years and the lack of returns, something is not right with these dart type tags.
> 
> Would be nice to see more data on these fish.


 It could be there are quite a few fish around,but they usually get a page or more of returns every year... I've caught 5 returns,but have only had 3 or 4 that I tagged that came back in over 16yrs of tagging.. There has been some info that is pretty cool,like one of Norman Miller's fish caught in Oct in Ocracoke shoals,then getting a return the next Feb from the mouth of the Neuse River.. Some tags have been tagged south and caught way north,most of the returns I have seen have come from fish that were in the Pamlico and were caught here off Hatteras or Ocracoke.. In one of the returns I got,the fish was out 7yrs,caught within 10mi of where I tagged it,and only grew an inch.. They have gained a great deal of data over the years,not only from tagging but from injecting them (forgot the chemical they used,injected into the "drumstone",but they were able to tell the the age of the fish).. They've also found out some of the migration data,and growth rates from the tags.. 

If you were to contact ncdmf they may be able to tell you some of the data they have came up with..


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Kenny, I definitely get into hearing about all this data, pretty cool stuff.

I have spoken with a few people over the years that conduct the tagging in NC and VA, the ratio of tagged to recapture numbers justs seems crazy to me!

But that could be a good thing if there are that many around, we can only hope that there are.

I still believe alot of the tags are being shed, not quite sure why. I do know they are tough fish and have the ability to heal quickly. I'm sure you've seen your share of ones with healed shark bites.

Maybe we need to start looking for marks or scars from tags?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I think too that there are lot more fish out there than anyone thinks. Ive yet to have one comeback. But then again, ive been tagging for four years now.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ryan Y said:


> I think too that there are lot more fish out there than anyone thinks. Ive yet to have one comeback. But then again, ive been tagging for four years now.


 Ryan,think it was 6yrs before I had my first return..... Pat has been tagging for 30yr,and last I talked to him it was under 20 returns,hard to say how many fish he has tagged... I'm in the 600 range,and he's tagged many more times the fish than that..If you look at the population that is in the Pamlico(believe it or not,some winter in there),the population that hangs the beaches off OI,Ocracoke,and Hatteras Inlets during the summer,and the population of fish that move n-s to Cheasbay,it's a h*ll of a lot of fish.. Jmo,those fish by you are another population or body of fish as well... Been fishing for drum since the mid 70's from surf,piers,and boats,never saw as many as I do now.. 

Without a doubt tags do get pulled out of the fish,although jmo,not that many to make that much difference..


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Certainly*

I think the one's down here are a different population too. 

I know they spawn in the cheasapeke and pamlico but I belive their is a poulation that spawn down here as well. Just like the Nuese River, I think there is a spawn that happens in the Cape Fear. Drum are caught at the point at Bald Head oftern in the spring and fall. Ive tagged a few large one's down here as well as my friend justin.
MOst of the tagged fish down here though are caught back in the bays and are just at 27 inches or over. Ive seen where one of those fish were caught, released, and caught again in an hour.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Tag update*

Got my information from the NCDMF and a sweet camo hat with a drum on it.

Caught in Pamlico Sound by NCDMF on 08/31/2010 near Swan Island. It was 43 inches. Traveled 185 miles to my location  where I caught it on 10/4. When I measured the fish it was 45.5 to FL. The State lays them flat on the board and I used a tape. Doubt it grew 2.5 inches in a month.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> Got my information from the NCDMF and a sweet camo hat with a drum on it.
> 
> Caught in Pamlico Sound by NCDMF on 08/31/2010 near Swan Island. It was 43 inches. Traveled 185 miles to my location  where I caught it on 10/4. When I measured the fish it was 45.5 to FL. The State lays them flat on the board and I used a tape. Doubt it grew 2.5 inches in a month.


i always knew you were fulla chit. so basically from now on I'll subtract 2.5inches every time you tell me something....


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Need to get a board like the state uses...Your junk is 2.5 inches...So what does that mean?


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

its means hes got you smoked jeb


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> i always knew you were fulla chit. so basically from now on I'll subtract 2.5inches every time you tell me something....



thats funny, i always figured neil would be the one wantin another couple inches on everything


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Jeb, thanks for the update. Pretty cool when to hear about where they end up and how fast they travel. 

The board they use is a more accurate way to measure vs the tape stretched over the top.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

just guessing, but would gill nets hurt the tagged population?


----------

